# Krypton vs Xenon Bulbs: Photographic Comparison



## ElectronGuru (Sep 30, 2007)

My first ever flashlight related photos, by request for Niteowl. This is a comparison between a 6 cell (9 volt) Maglite Krypton bulb and a 6 cell (9 volt) Maglite Xenon bulb. Xenon is the narrow glass (top/left) and Krypton is the round glass (bottom/right).



Wide and zoomed views of both bulbs, front and back (click images):




​


And a looping animation of both bulbs running. 1/10th of a second, 1/5th of a second, and 1/2 of a second with all other settings frozen. Running in the same host with the same batteries (click image):


​


The Xenon bulb appears beefier, less cloudy, and reportedly runs brighter when running at peak voltage:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/138670


----------



## paulr (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Bulb Comparison: Krypton vs Xenon (BIG photos)*

Nice photography! Doesn't the xenon bulb run at higher power?


----------



## lctorana (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Bulb Comparison: Krypton vs Xenon (BIG photos)*

I would love to know the design values for current draw for Maglite bulbs.

Great photography. I see what you mean about "cloudy" for the Krypton.

Good choice of the 6-cell as a study, as the brightness gap (both claimed and real) is greatest at that voltage.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks!

I'm new to incans in this incarnation of my flashlight-loving self, but these seem to be the OEM bulb options (all lumens are publicly listed values):

*Maglite Krypton* (sold in pairs)
2 cell - http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.732/.f?sc=7&category=1287 (36.5 lumens @ 3 volts)
3 cell - http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.733/.f?sc=7&category=1287 (76.8 lumens @ 4.5 volts)
4 cell - http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.797/.f?sc=7&category=1287 (122.1 lumens @ 6 volts)
5 cell - http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.798/.f?sc=7&category=1287 (119 lumens @ 7.5 volts)
6 cell - http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.799/.f?sc=7&category=1287 (162.6 lumens @ 9 volts) <- tested

*Maglite Xenon* (sold in singles, so 2x-3x the price each)
2 cell - http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.793/.f?sc=7&category=1287 (40.6 lumens @ 3 volts)
3 cell - http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.730/.f?sc=7&category=1287 (82.5 lumens @ 4.5 volts)
4 cell - http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.794/.f?sc=7&category=1287 (124.3 lumens @ 6 volts)
5 cell - http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.795/.f?sc=7&category=1287 (181.0 lumens @ 7.5 volts)
6 cell - http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.796/.f?sc=7&category=1287 (233.5 lumens @ 9 volts) <- tested



Edit, and some non-OEM options:

*Xenon*
Pelican Big D - http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1070 (290/600 lumens @ 6 volts)

*Halogen*
GH24 - http://www.reflectalite.com/halogenpage.html (201 lumens @ 6 volts)


----------



## greenLED (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice. Any chance you could take some beamshots comparing both?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 30, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Very nice. Any chance you could take some beamshots comparing both?



I'll see what I can do. Friday was my first day in incan-land and I don't have my host/battery setups in place yet. The big question seems to be 6 vs 9 volts. Which bulbs handle the extra power (say 6 volt bulbs running at 9 volts) without dying much sooner?


----------



## lctorana (Sep 30, 2007)

I would love to know the design values for current draw for Maglite bulbs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

I run the Krypton bulbs in my 6D flashlight, wouldn't mind locating a Xenon bulb though especially considering a 233 Lumen output... any idea as to service life of the Xenon?


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 4, 2007)

great photos


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry Ictorana. I don't know what 'design values for current draw' means. Anyone?


[email protected], by all accounts (what I've read and seen thus far), the xenon will last longer when both are running at the prescribed voltage. Even just looking at it, its more robust.


PS
I'm picking up more hosts, more batteries, and more bulbs so we can have (among other things), more comparisons.


----------



## lctorana (Oct 5, 2007)

ElectronGuru said:


> Sorry Ictorana. I don't know what 'design values for current draw' means.


How much current are the bulbs meant to draw at their rated voltage?

And for that matter, exactly what is their rated voltage?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 6, 2007)

lctorana said:


> How much current are the bulbs meant to draw at their rated voltage?
> 
> And for that matter, exactly what is their rated voltage?



Don't know about amperage, but as I put in post 4, both bulbs are rated for 6 cells & 9 volts.


----------

